# WEG combined driving marathon



## susanne (Oct 9, 2010)

This is a bit after the fact, but in case the television/cable coverage of the WEG marathon is delayed, you might find these hazard diagrams interesting. Compared to the Training Level Schooling CDE that I've participated in, these are just a bit technical...my brain hurts...

http://carriageassociation.wordpress.com/2010/10/07/the-key-to-the-puzzle/


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ouch, my brain hurts too! Wish I could watch how peope drive those. I bet I'd learn a lot.

Leia


----------



## jleonard (Oct 9, 2010)

My dad and I had a big debate while waiting for the first horse to start about how to best get through the first hazard. What they ended up doing was nothing like what we came up with




They really made you think! I wanted to get there out and walk a few, but we were all walked out by the end!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jess, please, please, PLEASE draw out what you recall of the routes!! OMG, *PLEASE!!!*











Leia


----------



## Kendra (Oct 10, 2010)

There are some youtube's up of marathon!

 Holy smokes, that's quick!


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 10, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Jess, please, please, PLEASE draw out what you recall of the routes!! OMG, *PLEASE!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leia, go here:

http://carriageassociation.wordpress.com/2010/10/07/the-key-to-the-puzzle/#comment-299


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 10, 2010)

Can someone please refresh my memory (and anyone else who might like to learn) what the rules are for taking the obstacles in proper order? I seem to recall that you can take some of them out of order but only if you already went through that one already? Anything else spectators should know?

Thanks for posting the diagrams and the YouTube link!! I think we taped what was on TV today so hope to watch sometime..


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 10, 2010)

susanne said:


> This is a bit after the fact, but in case the television/cable coverage of the WEG marathon is delayed, you might find these hazard diagrams interesting. Compared to the Training Level Schooling CDE that I've participated in, these are just a bit technical...my brain hurts...
> 
> http://carriageassociation.wordpress.com/2010/10/07/the-key-to-the-puzzle/


Not after the fact for learning! I downloaded them, and rearranged my pallets sort of like Obstacle 2 - it seemed the least complicated. Great merciful heavens! I gotta get more pallets and stuff! Now I'm looking at another part of our property with a hill. hmmmmmm


----------



## jleonard (Oct 11, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Jess, please, please, PLEASE draw out what you recall of the routes!! OMG, *PLEASE!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try Leia, but it may be a few days. I'm still recovering from being out there 11 of the 16 days and trying to catch up on school work I neglected. In the meantime, there are some excellent videos up on YouTube of most if not all of the obstacles.


----------



## ponygurl (Oct 11, 2010)

AMHA should get some fun driving classes like this!!! This would be so much fun!!


----------



## sassy1 (Oct 12, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> Can someone please refresh my memory (and anyone else who might like to learn) what the rules are for taking the obstacles in proper order? I seem to recall that you can take some of them out of order but only if you already went through that one already? Anything else spectators should know?
> 
> Thanks for posting the diagrams and the YouTube link!! I think we taped what was on TV today so hope to watch sometime..


Yes targetsmom,

You have to drive them in the correct order, but once you have driven through a 'gate' it is considered 'dead' and you can then drive through it again (from either direction).

So, you could drive through gates A, B, and C and then go through B or A from either direction, on your way to D.


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 12, 2010)

We sat through quite a few drivers at Hazard 2 (ok, politically correct "obstacles"



, but _true_ drivers still call them hazards!



)

Hazard 2 was a water hazard with those round concrete "tubes" in the water. A was on an island and B, and E were on a peninsula. Of course each route was just a little different, but after bounding in the water at the in gate, they went around the backside to A, and then many drivers went over the bridge and around the tree, came "out" of the hazard between the "straight" fence and the right diagonal one, and back in at B. That was extremely tight!



Then back out the other "hole" between the straight fence and the left diagonal one, into the water and around to C, then some would come back over the bridge to and around to D, some would go straight over the island and back into the water and "spin" the concrete tubes. Some went over the island by A to E, and back over the bridge to F. The bridge became quite slippery, and one of Chester's horses slipped pretty good, but didn't go down. Lost momentum, though.

I was taking photos for a friend for good share of the time, so it was kinda hard to keep track of where they went when you are behind the lens. We walked out to the rest of the hazards, but didn't watch that hard. The water hazard had bleachers that gave you a good view to see where the drivers went. The other hazards were standing room only. It was absolutely incredible that they got those horses through some of those spaces!

Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 12, 2010)

There are more videos here: http://www.usefnetwork.com/WEG2010/Driving/


----------



## susanne (Oct 12, 2010)

This is cool --

I read Myrna's description while looking at the CAA diagram and photos of Hazard 2. Now my brain REALLY hurts!

I'll have to check out the videos later.

Thanks, Myrna!


----------

